# Necker Pics



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Here are a few collar pics from the last few days........ I hope you like em.

red on a snow:










yellow on snow (maybe a ross, hard to tell):










white on a ross:


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome pics hope to get one of those one day. squaw?


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Great pics JD! :beer:


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Does that one blue walking away have some leg iron or is it me? Nice pics by the way


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's legs wet...no band.


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice pics J.D.!!!
What is the collar code on the 1st goose with the red necker?
A??

Looks like possibly A50 or A30 or A3C...but I can't tell!!!???

Squaw Creek NWR?? or the Basins??


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet pics man!!!


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

That would be a tight band on that blue's leg, water rivlet.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome pics!

I have a question though. Maybe it just isn't visible in the pic, but I can't see anything identifying the white collar. If there aren't visible numbers so that the bird can be viewed and reported without being killed or captured, what's the use of having a collar on it?


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

For when they get killed.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> I have a question though. Maybe it just isn't visible in the pic, but I can't see anything identifying the white collar. If there aren't visible numbers so that the bird can be viewed and reported without being killed or captured, what's the use of having a collar on it?


There is letters on the neck band. They are just hard to see. However they use white collars as an impact study to see if collared birds are getting shot because hunters can see the collars vs no collar. If that makes sense.
Great post JD!


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I think that is a pointless study... No doubt less neck collars will be shot... If there is a single that comes in with a collar but 100 birds are coming in cupped and comitted behind it, that single is dead... But I am sure it isn't really costing any more money to put clear collars on a goose.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice pics! It does seem pointless to put a white neck band on them but its still a neck band and thats fine with me.


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

its not pointless to put a white neck band on them. people are hunting the neck bands and and you cant see the white. they want to get a longer life out of the collar so they get more research.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

SOCALSNOWSLAYER said:


> its not pointless to put a white neck band on them. people are hunting the neck bands and and you cant see the white. they want to get a longer life out of the collar so they get more research.


It is when someone say: they are seeing if birds will live longer, because they are trying to see if hunters are shooting for the collars... Hunters definetly are shooting for the collared geese...


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

great pics, hope to get one someday!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sweet pictures.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I've read about guys having competitions to see who can get the most neck collars in a year and what not. Bad thing about it is they are using rifles and not really hunting them. I saw pictures of long ropes full of neck collars that were ceased by the game and fish after busting some of these a** holes. Clear or white collars would solve that problem at least.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet pictures JD. I am supprised we have not seen you holding one yet, I am sure that time is coming. :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

JuvyPimp said:


> Sweet pictures JD. I am supprised we have not seen you holding one yet, I am sure that time is coming. :beer:


Haha, I wish! I did just report a band off of a blue I shot this weekend and it ended up being banded in Kentucky in 04'..........I guess its only fitting that it was a blue that came from the "bluegrass state". 8)


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i wanna get my hands on one of those!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

lynxx69 said:


> I think that is a pointless study... No doubt less neck collars will be shot... If there is a single that comes in with a collar but 100 birds are coming in cupped and comitted behind it, that single is dead... But I am sure it isn't really costing any more money to put clear collars on a goose.


It's a very important study. It gives the USFWS some numbers to crunch to come up with statistics for their collar data. It lets them know exactly how much higher the kill ratio is on collared geese.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems to be alot of interest in this topic  
Well I agree that if white collar ='s longer life span than cool by me. Inwhich, I would have to say --
"The longer the study the longer the co will be in effect. "

As most of us would have to agree that Hunters definetly are shooting for the collared geese...

BRING ON SPRING!!!!!!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet pics! Send those geese up here!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice as always Dizzle! You are a collared freek!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

As long as they keep collaring geese I am happy.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Those are cool pictures, can't believe you got a picture of a white collar that is simply amazing.
keep the necker pics coming man, love looking at that stuff. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> As long as they keep collaring geese I am happy.


Ditto - and the future doesn't look for them. They have a problem of freezing up and "choking" the geese to death. I guess it's common when migrating up high in harsh conditions. Couple that with sharpshooters targeting them, selling unreported collars on Ebay, etc. and you could see where they start to doubt the results of the research. So I'm all for them going white completely for all I care, but it makes it more difficult for the feds to spot them when they need to for research.

Didn't mean to rant, just put in my 2 cents from a conversation I had with a USFWS bio.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I would be happy if they went back to Taursus or kept the white.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

J.D. said:


> JuvyPimp said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet pictures JD. I am supprised we have not seen you holding one yet, I am sure that time is coming. :beer:
> ...


Thats pretty cool JD. Never heard of a Kentucky snow band. Have heard of NM, LA, TX but not KY.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> > JuvyPimp said:
> ...


I shot a Kentucky blue band in 07, 13 year old bird.


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

> As long as they keep collaring geese I am happy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure nearly all collaring of light geese has ended.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

J.D. said:


> [ I did just report a band off of a blue I shot this weekend and it ended up being banded in Kentucky in 04'..........I guess its only fitting that it was a blue that came from the "bluegrass state". 8)


Sweet Meat!


----------

